# Lafuma elastics broken - Is it coz I is Tubby?



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Was a bit surprised that the elastics didn't quite last out our 3 month trip.

Anyone else had this problem?

And could someone point me to where I could get some replacements please.

PS I'm not that tubby - honest  

Steve.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They should last a couple of years at least. We've replaced ours, one in a garden centre, the other at one of the shows (much cheaper than GC!)


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

The pair of my Lafuma's did not last 2 months when the bungee cord broke. When I asked Lafuma about the 3 year warranty they replied the bungee cord is not covered so I said its a rubbish warranty especially when you consider how much they cost.
My supplying dealer fortunately sent me new cords f.o.c.

John.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers John, we got ours at the NEC last year (at a good price, admitted) so I'll have to try the local dealers I suppose.
If they don't last that long you'd think they could include some spares.

Steve.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We have Lafuma look-a-likes, they cost about 25 quid each and they are now two years old and still going strong.  

smug git :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Everybody loves a smart a*se :wink: 
As opposed to a lard etc etc. :lol: 

We did love the chairs though - so comfy. And I managed to do a quick repair job with my shooe laces. Trouble was my shoes kept falling off then!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> Everybody loves a smart a*se :wink:
> As opposed to a lard etc etc. :lol: !


oh I'm smart and lard :lol: 20 st lard 8O and yet the cheapo still holds fast-for now :roll:

The one's I have look exactly like the Lafuma and are as comfortable but, just a little heavier.

smug git steve


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

*Lafuma chairs*

Try www.lafuma.org.uk


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Steve,

Would you mind sharing the details of your Lafuma lookalikes? I love the look and comfort of the real thing, but can't quite bring myself to part with that much for a couple of chairs. A slight weight penalty I can live with.

Regards,
John


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Steve,
> 
> Would you mind sharing the details of your Lafuma lookalikes? I love the look and comfort of the real thing, but can't quite bring myself to part with that much for a couple of chairs. A slight weight penalty I can live with.
> 
> ...


Hi John

As I say- I got mine two years ago from the Marshall Ward catalogue, I have just had a peek on there but could only come up with this one....

LOUNGER

It looks like mine although a different colour (mines in blue) and the one in the link has a drinks holder. Still abit steep in my book though.

steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Mine went 3 weeks ago,replaced @ each £9.00.
Did`ent know the RSX model is for light weights 15st . :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Was a bit surprised that the elastics didn't quite last out our 3 month trip.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> ...


Steve what colour are you looking for I have some white ones and blue I think, let me know.

Ron


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Ron, but ours are the green ones.

steve.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

we have just got 2 lookalikes from here

recliner chair

very comfortable but a tad heavy


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> Thanks for that Ron, but ours are the green ones.
> 
> steve.


That's just bad luck as I have two green ones but currently changing my green ones which have lasted me about 8 years.

Ron


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We purchased a pair of LaFuma picnic chairs back in the mid 70,s and still have them today, well made. A couple of years back we purchased a pair of posh LaFuma recliners, very comfortable. But guess what? The elastic doesn,t last very long. The next show I asked the LaFuma dealer for some more elastic and it was forthcomming, no quibble. We have done this several times but we have now found the ultimate cure. Commercial grade cable ties.
Yes, the old favourites work every time, especially on that bit alongsides your knees that gets all the stretch. 

Me tubby, how dare you!

C.


----------

